

Show HN: Logo Turtle in JS and Canvas - andyhd
http://andyhd.github.com/Logo-Tortoise/

======
peter_l_downs
Dead link. Try <https://github.com/andyhd/Logo-Tortoise> instead.

------
andyhd
Weird, it was working when I posted. Fixed now.

